# Seminary Degree Oriented toward Ethics



## Reformed Bioethicist (May 28, 2022)

Greetings!

New member here. I'm a physician and currently working on an MA in bioethics from Trinity International University. My career goals include practicing medical ethics and teaching ethics in undergrad/medical school/graduate school. During my time at TIU, I am realizing that my biblical and theological understanding needs some solid basis. I graduated from Covenant College back in the day and have a good lay level grasp of Reformed theology. I would like to go deeper though with my studies. Not sure if I'll lean towards a PhD in christian ethics or just stay with a masters. I have been looking at MATS/MABS at WTS and RTS. Wondered if MDiv might be the way to go for the languages and further study. 

Bioethics (the intersection of medicine, science, religion, philosophy, and technology) lends itself to ecumenism (especially from the Catholic perspectives). I had thought about a masters from a reformed seminary with possible further study and training at a Catholic institution for ethics (virtue ethics). 

Any thoughts or further questions I should be asking? 

Thank you!


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2022)

You may want to reach out to Dr. Hans Madueme. I'm guessing he started teaching at Covenant College after you graduated, but I know he has done some work in bioethics and is a PCA guy. https://www.covenant.edu/academics/bible/faculty/madueme.html


----------



## Taylor (May 29, 2022)

Jake said:


> You may want to reach out to Dr. Hans Madueme. I'm guessing he started teaching at Covenant College after you graduated, but I know he has done some work in bioethics and is a PCA guy. https://www.covenant.edu/academics/bible/faculty/madueme.html


I forgot about him. I took a bioethics seminar from him when I was at TEDS. Glad to see he’s still at it.


----------



## Reformed Bioethicist (May 29, 2022)

Jake said:


> You may want to reach out to Dr. Hans Madueme. I'm guessing he started teaching at Covenant College after you graduated, but I know he has done some work in bioethics and is a PCA guy. https://www.covenant.edu/academics/bible/faculty/madueme.html


Yeah he showed up right after I graduated. I’ve spoken to him once. I should reach out again. 

Any thoughts on MATS/MABS/MAR vs Mdiv for those not considering pastoral ministry?


----------



## iainduguid (May 29, 2022)

If you are thinking about a PhD, you need at least an MAR/MDiv. An MTS is really designed for laypeople who are not intending to be academics. MDiv gives you a wider range of classes and therefore a wider range of places where you can teach, but obviously takes longer. But if you want to sharpen exegetical skills a solid grounding in Greek and Hebrew is very desirable.


----------



## J.L. Allen (May 29, 2022)

Jake said:


> You may want to reach out to Dr. Hans Madueme. I'm guessing he started teaching at Covenant College after you graduated, but I know he has done some work in bioethics and is a PCA guy. https://www.covenant.edu/academics/bible/faculty/madueme.html





Taylor said:


> I forgot about him. I took a bioethics seminar from him when I was at TEDS. Glad to see he’s still at it.


He came to MARS last year. He definitely is engaging with topics of science in an interesting way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (May 29, 2022)

I wouldn't be doing my due diligence if I didn't recommend talking with Mr. Brian Blummer at Mid-America Reformed Seminary. You might be able to speak with Dr. @Alan D. Strange.


----------

